# Посоветуйте мазь



## 20andrey06 (4 Июл 2008)

у меня, наверное, кожа чувствительная, но совсем не могу переносить миртикам, финалгон, даже разбавленные. ( сразу смываю в ванне, т.к. все сразу горит)
но зато аппизатрон ваще не берет.
посоветуйте что-нибудь послабее миртикама, разогревающее


----------



## Анатолий (4 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  посоветуйте мазь*

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum25/thread584.html


----------

